# Real Bettors /Monday VIP Pick Updated / December=+23.11 Units with 66,03% ROI



## Beto (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi 

*Our today VIP Pick already Updated..& Is Active untill 18:00 CET*

For more info if anyone interested to Join here: *realbettors@yahoo.com*
 Join today and start grow your betting account from your first day subscription in our VIP Group...!







 Refund 2:1 (HT)








*Anyone of you need our High Ratio FREE Picks 
just click and join in our Telegram channel*

Real Bettors








Real Bettors​High Ratio winning betting Picks (Contact: @Real_BettorsAdmin





All the Best !

Real Bettors Team


----------



## Beto (Dec 22, 2020)

*Our today VIP Pick already Updated..& Is Active untill 14:00 CET*

Join today and start grow your betting account from your first day subscription in our VIP Group...!
More info...reply on this email: realbettors@yahoo.com















*Anyone of you need our High Ratio FREE Picks 
just click and join in our Telegram channel*

Real Bettors








Real Bettors​High Ratio winning betting Picks (Contact: @Real_BettorsAdmin





All the Best !

Real Bettors Team


----------



## Beto (Dec 23, 2020)

One of our Today VIP Picks for FREE

==> https://t.me/Real_Bettors


----------



## Giresse (Dec 23, 2020)

Beto said:


> One of our Today VIP Picks for FREE
> 
> ==> https://t.me/Real_Bettors
> 
> View attachment 2107


hey Beto, do you offer free trials, it would be great to test this. Seems promising.


----------



## Beto (Dec 23, 2020)

Real Bettors,   https://t.me/Real_Bettors
Great money in row  

 Keep follow our picks 

 Hope u got a lot today 

Share our channel to your friends at every social Twitter/Facebook/emails/everywhere. Help us to grow our community and have more strong free Picks.
Just share our Link: https://t.me/Real_Bettors / and visit for info about our VIP Channel.


----------



## Beto (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi,
*Wishing you all a Merry Christmas* 

WE HAVE A PRE-CHRISTMAS DAY OFFER 

️ Christmas OFFER ️

1 Month Membersip for only 50.00€

️Hurry Up...Contact us for more infos

️LIMITED PLACES️


*Our today VIP Pick already Updated..& Is Active untill 19:00 CET*



















*Anyone of you FREE looking for daily Matches in high ratio success. Join to our Telegram Channel *
 Real Bettors








Real Bettors​High Ratio winning betting Picks (Contact: @Real_BettorsAdmin







All the Best !
Real Bettors Team


----------



## Beto (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone 

I hope that we will have a lot of success in the new year, that we will earn serious Cash! 
Just be 101% pro Betors, collect a good Bankroll and follow pro Tipsters and never share tips with friends or anyone as this spreads and comes to resellers and after that resellers and bookmakers can destroy Business.

If you want to JOIN and earned Cash(€) in new year  contact me TODAY 
BOOK YOUR PLACE Now  because there will be no place for everyone of interested, maybe there will be no place tommorrow 

*Our today VIP Pick Awaiting...*













*Anyone of you looking for strong free tips,follow also us to our  telegram channel*
 Real Bettors








Real Bettors​High Ratio winning betting Picks (Contact: @Real_BettorsAdmin








All the Best !
Real Bettors Team


----------



## Beto (Dec 26, 2020)

Hello everyone 

We are ready for a nice weekend 
If you want to JOIN and earned Cash(€) in new year  contact me TODAY 
BOOK YOUR PLACE Now  because there will be no place for everyone of interested, maybe there will be no place tommorrow 


*Our today VIP Pick already posted from yesterday...*








*FREE Bet of the Day:*







*Anyone of you looking for more strong free tips,follow also us to our  telegram channel*
 Real Bettors








Real Bettors​High Ratio winning betting Picks (Contact: @Real_BettorsAdmin





All the Best !
Real Bettors Team


----------



## Beto (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello everyone 

Our today VIP Pick already updated 

If you want to JOIN and earned Cash(€) in new year  contact me TODAY 
BOOK YOUR PLACE Now  because there will be no place for everyone of interested, maybe there will be no place tommorrow 


*Our today VIP Pick already posted...*











*Anyone of you interested for our FREE Picks and more info about our service, join to our Telegram Channel*
 Real Bettors



All the Best !
Real Bettors Team


----------



## Beto (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello everyone 

Our today VIP Pick already updated 

If you want to JOIN and earned Cash(€) in new year  contact me TODAY 
BOOK YOUR PLACE Now  because there will be no place for everyone of interested, maybe there will be no place tommorrow 


*Our today VIP Pick already posted...*




*Anyone of you interested for our FREE Picks and more info about our service, join to our Telegram Channel*
 Real Bettors



All the Best !
Real Bettors Team

*And dont forget...we place always our money to the best **BetInAsia*


----------



## Beto (Dec 30, 2020)

Hello everyone 

*Our today VIP Picks already updated* 

If you want to JOIN and earned Cash(€) in new year  contact me TODAY 
BOOK YOUR PLACE Now  because there will be no place for everyone of interested, maybe there will be no place tommorrow 


*One of our two today VIP Picks for FREE*






*Anyone of you interested for our FREE Picks and more info about our service, join to our Telegram Channel*
 Real Bettors



All the Best !
Real Bettors Team

*And dont forget...we place always our money to the best **BetInAsia*


----------



## Beto (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi,
*our today VIP Pick for FREE*





Everyone need more infos about our service check our telegram channel
==> https://t.me/Real_Bettors


*




*








Here are everythink you need  ===>  Betfair/Pinnacle/Molybet/Asians,  all the best High Limits bookies in one platform.
Easy registration, many payment/withdrawalls method
Everythink need a Prof Bettor.

===>
*BetInAsia.com*







Wish you a Healthy/Happy New Year
Real Bettors


----------



## Beto (Jan 3, 2021)

*Another one easy victory...3rd in a row in 2021*

Everyone need more infos about our service check our telegram channel
==> https://t.me/Real_Bettors








Here are everythink you need  ===>  Betfair/Pinnacle/Molybet/Asians,  all the best High Limits bookies in one platform.
Easy registration, many payment/withdrawalls method
Everythink need a Prof Bettor.

===>
*BetInAsia.com*









Wish you All the Best !
Real Bettors


----------



## Beto (Jan 10, 2021)

Anyone interested for some strong FREE/Paid predictions
Join here ===> https://t.me/Real_Bettors


----------



## Beto (Jan 11, 2021)

Anyone interested for some strong FREE/Paid predictions
Can you check here ===> https://t.me/Real_Bettors


----------



## Beto (Jan 11, 2021)

Sucesses continued...











Anyone interested for some strong FREE/Paid predictions
Join here ===> https://t.me/Real_Bettors


----------

